# I think I found a puppy!!!!!!!!!



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I think I found a puppy. Pippin's Mom's breeder has an 11 week old female she was planning on keeping for show but her husband told her she had to sell one of the puppies (they are moving). The puppy is Pippin's half sister (same dad). She should get to be around 5lbs (I'm more comfortable with that size dog). She is going to email me pictures. I will post them when I get them.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Got the pictures: Female Puppy's Pictures

Darlene (the breeder) is going to take some more tomorrow and email them to me. I will post them when I get them.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww!!! Cute!!!


----------



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

she is the cutest puppy


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Ah your melting my heart.. she is so cute.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Just adorable! Any names yet?
Quincymom


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

HOW EXCITING!!!














That is great!







She is adorable!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm thinking of Nikki. What is funny is that the lady getting her brother is also named Kristi (spelled the same way). LOL!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, Lexi and Nikki sound cute together. That is funny the 2 puppies are each going to a Kristi


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

OMG that first picture is all I'd have to see







she is so cute!!!

I like the name Nikki too







If you're like me that will change... and change again... and again... Good luck! I hope you get her and your search is over!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Jun 21 2005, 09:50 PM
> *I like the name Nikki too
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

hahahaha halle/olivia/phoebe
















kristi, nikki's a cute name.. and i think i've already told you enough how CUTE she is~!!!


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Congratulations!!! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jun 21 2005, 08:38 PM
> *I'm thinking of Nikki.  What is funny is that the lady getting her brother is also named Kristi (spelled the same way).  LOL!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74357*


[/QUOTE]

It seems like fate! Good for you!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm so happy for you







she is so cute







The one on her back is my favorite one also


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

She is so sweet & cute







Looks like you'll finally get to put a baby to the name Nikki!







I always liked that name but thought it would cause bad memories for Lamby.So I was so happy when you told me that you thought it would be Nikki,that way there will be at least "one" Nikki that had a wonderfull life from the start







CONGRATS





























Almost forgot,Cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Oh, what a cute baby. Nikki sounds like a good name for her.

Peechie's - Mom Karen


----------



## GSix (Jun 14, 2005)

Congradulations!







Nikki is lovely....How exciting for you! Makes me want another one soooooo bad!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Her breeder (Darlene Huckaba) sent me the pedigree of her parents:
Mom's, Dylan's Lil Spring Fling, Pedigree
Dad's, Champion Journey (aka Ch. Shady Groves Crystal Tassels), Pedigree


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jun 22 2005, 08:18 AM
> *Her breeder (Darlene Huckaba) sent me the pedigree of her parents:
> Mom's, Dylan's Lil Spring Fling, Pedigree
> Dad's, Champion Journey (aka Ch. Shady Groves Crystal Tassels), Pedigree
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74409*


[/QUOTE]
Oh Kristi! Nikki & Kirbie will be related














He has Gayla Joanne_Chen's Magic too!!! How exciting,hmm he's related to someone elese on here too ,but I cant remember who








Nikki's Mom's didnt show up for me.
But thats too cool!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Jun 22 2005, 09:05 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Kristi! Nikki & Kirbie will be related














He has Gayla Joanne_Chen's Magic too!!! How exciting,hmm he's related to someone elese on here too ,but I cant remember who








Nikki's Mom's didnt show up for me.
But thats too cool!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74421
[/B][/QUOTE]
That's cool!

Here is the link to the page that contains the image of her Mom's pedigree. Click on the image and it should open the orginal (which is readable). Mom's Pedigree


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations on your new addition. She is such a cutie pie!

Pippin's Mom...what a beautiful baby you have!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@Jun 21 2005, 11:04 PM
> *Congratulations!!!  I am so happy for you!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thank you so much for telling me about the puppy! I'm so excited. 

I've been trying to figure out when I can drive down to get her and I think I will have to wait until July 9 to pick her up. I already have plans for the 4th of July weekend. I thought about going down then anyway but there are going to be too many people going in and out of my parents house. Plus we will be gone a lot. So the first weekend I could go would be the weekend of July 9. It is a 7 hour drive, so I'm thinking of driving to Kansas City Friday night and staying at my aunt's. That would mean it was only a 4 hr drive to the breeders. I'm planning on driving there and back to Kansas City on Saturday and then back to Des Moines on Sunday. I talked to my boss and she said I could take off on Monday. I would schedule the vet checkup for that morning.

Jeeze, now I have to figure out what I need to get.
- Crate
- Harness
- Leash
- Food dish
- Food
- Nutrical


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations!!! How exciting.....


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

July 9th?!?!?!!? I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hooray for the new puppy!! How exciting! I can't wait to see pictures when you get her! One thing that I did when I got Pixie was buy her a special toy that was just for her and wasn't just one of Tuffy's old toys.. of course he also got a new toy too so he wouldn't feel left out.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Jun 22 2005, 12:29 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yeah I think I will buy a couple of new toys. Lexi has so many I don't want to buy a ton. Maybe one or two new ones. I know from watching Ellie that Lexi usually wants the toy that the other dog has (doesn't matter what it is).


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

Love love love her, she is way to cute for words. Yeah can't wait to hear Nikki and Lexi stories.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jun 22 2005, 12:51 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I think I will buy a couple of new toys. Lexi has so many I don't want to buy a ton. Maybe one or two new ones. I know from watching Ellie that Lexi usually wants the toy that the other dog has (doesn't matter what it is).








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74464
[/B][/QUOTE]
:lol: That's so true.. I just watched Tuffy & Pixie fight over the same Nylabone for about 10 minutes even though there are about 4 other ones within their grasp.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Jun 22 2005, 01:38 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
:lol: That's so true.. I just watched Tuffy & Pixie fight over the same Nylabone for about 10 minutes even though there are about 4 other ones within their grasp.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74478
[/B][/QUOTE]
YES! I gave them both a greenie and they each wanted the one the other had. After 20 minutes of them "fighting" over the same greenies (the other one was like a foot away) I just took them back.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

There is a chance I might be getting the puppy next weekend. I need to see if we have anything planned for the 2nd. If not I might drive from Dubuque to Hillsboro (6hr drive) and back on Saturday, if I can talk my mom into going with me. I don't think I could drive 12 hours in one day by myself, plus I driving to Dubuque that weekend so that is 6 hrs of driving from Des Moines to Dubuque and back.

Ok, so on to my question. I need to buy most of the stuff will need this weekend. Here is the list I have so far:
- Crate 
- Harness (Found one of Lexi's old ones that should fit)
- Leash 
- Small Bag of Eukanuba Puppy food (this is what the breeder is feeding so I'm going to start with that and then switch to a different food when this bag starts getting low)
- Food Dish 
- Puppy Pee Pads
- Nutrical 

Anything else you can think of?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Congratulations!!! I can't think of anything else you might need for when she gets home, but you might take a portable water dish for your trip, like one of those collapsable ones, or one of the squirt bottles that comes with a tray for the puppy to drink out of. I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Kristi,

She is absolutely beautiful....enjoy her and give her kisses from me...what a butterball.

Susan


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Got the new pics!!! OMG, she is so cute!!! She is a little fluff ball (she just got done with her bath).
















For more pictures


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww!! What a little fluffer


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

omg kristi, she is so so so cute. i'm happy for you









congrats









sounds like you have everything you need!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

What a cutie!!
















-c


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Dang, Nichole!







She has me thinking of going to get the puppy this weekend. If you don't here from me this weekend you know where I'm at.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG! She is a doll!









I would be in MY car right now going to get her!!!








Hit the road girl!!!!


----------



## GSix (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jun 23 2005, 11:56 PM
> *Dang, Nichole!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Well.....what are you waiting for? Go,Go,Go!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Heard back from the breeder. It is either this weekend or July 2nd-3rd. After that she is going to be in Indiana from July 4-11 and then Alaska for 3 weeks starting July 18th. 

I just remembered that my cousin has 3 dance recitals this weekend. I think my uncle's parents are coming down for it. Crap would I be an a$$ if I ask to stay there also? Dang I don't know. I need to call my mom and see if next weekend is even a possiblity. If not, and I can't stay at my aunt's I will just have to drive down (5-7 hrs depending on the route) and back (5-7 hrs depending on the route) in on Saturday. That would be a long freaking day.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

THIS WEEKEND?!!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

so you ARE going this weekend?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I haven't decided. I've talked to some people at work and they said there is a shorter (only 5hrs) way for getting from Des Moines to St. Louis. A co-worker tried to help me find a thing on the internet that would map it but they all say it is like 8-11 hrs. :new_Eyecrazy: There is a guy that has gone done there a bunch of times. I'm going to talk to him when he gets in. I'll keep you guys posted. If this weekend doesn't work out then I'm going to ask me aunt if I can come down there next weekend. I was hoping to go home (haven't had a weekend in Dubuque since April, getting a little homesick) but if that is the only weekend that works then I would do it.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I talked to my aunt. She said I could stay there tonight. I didn't ask about tomorrow night but I don't think it will be a problem. If it is I can always drive back to Des Moines.

That means I'm getting my puppy tomorrow!























Crap I have to go shopping at lunch!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

have a safe trip!! Congrats!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yay you must be so excited!! Cant wait to see pictures of her and Lexi settling in together!!


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

That is absolutely terrific!!! Kristi...I am soo happy that this worked out for you. Please drive safe and be sure to post pics of Lexi's new sister!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations! Have a safe trip and post pics ASAP!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

GREAT NEWS!







KEEP US UPDATED!  














































Have a safe trip!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

HAHA! I can hear your heart beat from here! I know how excited you are!







Don't forget to bring lots of CD's! hehehe I'm so happy for you!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Tomorrow!?!?!?! Ahhhh! Congrats Kristi and have a safe trip!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

LOL,I knew you wouldnt be able to resist her new pics! Yaaaaaaaa, Im so excited for you cant wait to see pics of Lexi & her new Sis! ya better get that internet hooked up tonite so you can I-m me when you get back home!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

She is sooooo cute!!! I'm so excited for you and I can't wait to hear alllll the details! Are you taking Lexi w/ you to pick her up or are you just going to wait to introduce them when you get back? New puppies are too much fun!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm hoping my uncle and cousin will watch Lexi for me tomorrow. If not she will have to come with me to get the puppy. 

BC&N: The CDs are already packed. South of Des Moines to the IA/MO border there are no good radio stations.









Sheila: I should be back in town on Sunday afternoon. I will try to get some pics of the 2 of them posted.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh, how exciting. Have a safe trip, tell us all about it, and of course, please post pictures!
Quincymom


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

_*I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!*_


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Congratulation!!! Drive carefully!!!!!!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow ~ I leave for 1 week's vacation and look what I missed!! Congrats, Kristi! That is so exciting!!







Can't wait to see pictures of Lexi and her little sis, too!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Jun 26 2005, 07:27 PM
> *Wow ~ I leave for 1 week's vacation and look what I missed!!  Congrats, Kristi!  That is so exciting!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Uploading pics now (taking _FOREVER_!!!). I will post the link when they are up and also how the weekend went.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I've been super out of the loop and I just saw this...congrats!!! I'm so happy for you and Lexi. Nikki is a little doll.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Kristi,

I was away and missed some threads. Nikki is adorable! I am just curious what happened to the puppy you were going to get from chalotdemaltese (Sparkle's breeder)?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Jun 28 2005, 03:36 PM
> *Kristi,
> 
> I was away and missed some threads.  Nikki is adorable!  I am just curious what happened to the puppy you were going to get from chalotdemaltese (Sparkle's breeder)?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76021*


[/QUOTE]
I was going to wait for the little girl but the timing of this one just worked out better. Nikki is going to be about a pound bigger. I'm just more comfortable with her size.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I have missed so much this past week(s)! I am shocked you already have her! I'm going to try to find the welcome home thread and anything else I've missed







but I wanted to say Congrats!!!







I'm sure you're having a blast!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Here are the threads about Nikki:
Introducing Nikki
Thinking of Registering Nikki
Lexi learned a new trick
New Dog Bed


----------

